# Clayton Hospital - Wakefield - Oct 2016



## Hippie Alien (Oct 19, 2016)

*History:*
Clayton Hospital is named after Thomas Clayton, a mayor of Wakefield and was founded in 1854. It was an amalgamation of Wakefield General Dispensary, founded in 1787, and the Wakefield House of Recovery, founded in 1826. Wakefield General Dispensary was for out-patients and the Wakefield House of Recovery was for poor in-patients suffering from infectious diseases. 

In 1852 the Wakefield Union Workhouse was completed and its hospital wards accommodated pauper invalids and fever cases, so that the House of Recovery was closed in 1854. In 1863 Mayor Clayton financed an expansion and the institution was re-named 'The Clayton Hospital and Wakefield General Dispensary'. The site moved from Dispensary Yard to the present site in 1876 and the new building was opened in 1879.By 1948 the name was changed to Clayton Hospital and it had a capacity of 200 beds
​
*Pics:​*


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 19, 2016)

Nicely photographed but this place is a total mess.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 19, 2016)

Shame about the state of the site! but you still got some cracking shots.


----------



## smiler (Oct 19, 2016)

Lovely bit of dereliction, shame the brain dead pond scum found it, Proper Job, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Oct 20, 2016)

That place has really gone but that is half its attraction and you have taken a great set of pix there.


----------



## Wrench (Oct 20, 2016)

Good job looks like a nice derpy explore.


----------

